# Looking for bacon recipe



## jbellard (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey folks!

Did my first batch of dry cured bacon last week and it turned out well but way too sweet. Like bacon candy. 
Looking for a recipe that will give me more like store bought bacon taste. 

Just found a store that has whole pork belly so help me out!!!

Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Did my first batch of dry cured bacon last week and it turned out well but way too sweet. Like bacon candy.
> Looking for a recipe that will give me more like store bought bacon taste.
> ...


Use less sugar.Do a smaller piece an see how it taste.
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2019)

What did you use?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 7, 2019)

Just did a big batch last month used tender quick and brown sugar. Smoked for around 11 hours. Tastes great not to sweet or salty. The slabs I coated in black pepper were even better!


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Adjust as needed
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 7, 2019)

I use pops brine, always comes out good, like the others said you can always adjust your sugar to your liking. if your looking for more of a store bought flavor I would say try pops brine, I think the dry cure will give you more of a country taste.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the responses!  
I don’t have room in the fridge to do pops brine method. 

Here is what I did last time. 
5lb batch


----------



## bregent (Jan 7, 2019)

jbellard said:


> View attachment 385029
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those numbers look fine. That's 1% sugar - really not too much and should not have been that sweet. Is it possible you measured incorrectly? Maybe swapped salt with sugar :) Anyway, try reducing it slightly next time.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

Here is diggydogs for 5#





You can see the calculator on the right side for the meat weight
try cutting the sugar back to .75%
IMHO it should work
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2019)

What bregent said.Your numbers are right on.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks fellas!
Anything is possible as far as my measuring but I feel I was pretty focused since I had read that it needed to be precise measurements.
Will lessen sugar and give it another go!

I did use brown sugar, don’t know if that would make a difference


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Thanks fellas!
> Anything is possible as far as my measuring but I feel I was pretty focused since I had read that it needed to be precise measurements.
> Will lessen sugar and give it another go!
> 
> I did use brown sugar, don’t know if that would make a difference


Yes, brown sugar will make a difference. More of a molasses taste to the finished bacon. White sugar will give you a cleaner taste like store bought.


----------

